
GPS III - bookofjoe
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/global-positioning-system-preparing-the-next-generation-of-gps/
======
toomuchtodo
Some details on new features:

Laser reflectors for improved ranging and ephemeris calculation (NASA
request): [https://www.gpsworld.com/expert-advice-laser-reflectors-
to-r...](https://www.gpsworld.com/expert-advice-laser-reflectors-to-ride-on-
board-gps-iii/)

Regional Military Protection: Amplified on-demand M-Code signal power in a
targeted region—allowing receivers to operate more than 10 times closer to a
jammer than with the military signals operational today:
[https://insidegnss.com/gps-iii-the-next-big-step-in-gps-
mode...](https://insidegnss.com/gps-iii-the-next-big-step-in-gps-
modernization/)

Colocated Search and Rescue (SAR) repeater payload:
[https://spacenews.com/mda-to-build-search-and-rescue-
repeate...](https://spacenews.com/mda-to-build-search-and-rescue-repeaters-
for-gps-3f-satellites/) (Galileo GNSS has this as well onboard, and also
supports a return link to ack the distress call on the device, GPS does not
unfortunately)

------
sparker72678
Additional reading:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPS_Block_III](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPS_Block_III)

